# Bad info on Foglights!



## Triple7 (Dec 9, 2004)

Every site I visited looking for upgrades to my fogs showed a H11 bulb but after removing the fog, it turns out to be a 9040 bulb which is virtually impossible to find. I have a Xenon kit installed and I wanted to have my fogs match. Just putting the word out on the info and I will have pics up soon.

EB


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the 9005 bulbs are the same as our driving lights. You might take the one of the bulbs you take out into your local auto supply store just to make sure. 
Does anyone else remember if it's 9005 or not?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I used the silverstar 9005's and LOVE EM. I'd go that direction.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree I put the same and love em also!


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Do I understand you guys correctly. Can you replace the stock fog lamp bulb with the stock driving light bulb?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I used High Beam Xenon bulbs dont remember # but its listed in owners manual


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> Do I understand you guys correctly. Can you replace the stock fog lamp bulb with the stock driving light bulb?


That's what I'm understanding too... 

CLAIRIFICATION PLEASE! :willy:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I just pulled the bulb out of my car! I put in 9005 Xenon bulbs in fog lights. These are high beam bulbs they come with 9006 low beam bulbs. These are high and low beam bulbs on some cars not GTO. I got 9005 & H9 Xenon as a kit on EBay like 1/2 price of local. No complaints from other cars dident do low beams. But the fog lights realy light up road.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Some over at LS1GTO who've been using 9005s in their fogs have had chrome hazing & cracking problems associated with the added heat from the 9005 bulb being a 65 watt bulb (stock 9004 being a 45 watt bulb). They've also found that with a very small modification to the outer tabs (not the plug tabs, just the outer locking tabs) you can make 42 watt H10 bulbs work for the fogs. This should prevent any excess heat build up that could cause hazing/cracking of the chrome inside the fog light assembly.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the heads up Stephen. I didn't really know that was happening.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

HOEN makes some nice fogs.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Some over at LS1GTO who've been using 9005s in their fogs have had chrome hazing & cracking problems associated with the added heat from the 9005 bulb being a 65 watt bulb (stock 9004 being a 45 watt bulb). They've also found that with a very small modification to the outer tabs (not the plug tabs, just the outer locking tabs) you can make 42 watt H10 bulbs work for the fogs. This should prevent any excess heat build up that could cause hazing/cracking of the chrome inside the fog light assembly.



It also appears that it's happening w/ the stock ones


----------

